# Is DTG printing has a soft feel?



## loppinoi (May 1, 2010)

Hi!

I have some all over printed long sleeve design. Someone suggested me DTG printing method. I just wonder how is the printing feels like.
Is it has like a soft feel? Because I am looking for a high-end quality.

Thanks


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

dtg on lights has not feel at all. it becomes part of the shirt. for darks you will feel it similar to screen printing because of the white base but it isnt bad. i have a full back design and i dont even notice it when i am wearing the shirt.


----------



## loppinoi (May 1, 2010)

that is great. thanks for your reply.

And can this printing method used on any garment?


----------



## spiderx1 (Oct 12, 2009)

Generally considered to be limited to 100% cotton. With special pretreat can be printed on light or white polyester. 50/50 gets fair results at best. Not generally used for all over prints. These are either screened or printed with a large format sublimation type printer prior to sewing, this type will have no hand and generally have 100% coverage. DTG prints are usually limited to 13x19 more or less. Unless you go big $$$. You can print multiple locations and on sides using special Platens.


----------



## dragonknight (May 30, 2009)

If you are looking for a high end printing t-shirt method DTG is one of them with good gradation result and it is not limited to 10 or 12 color design, you can design with hundreds or even thousands of color.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

100% ringspun cotton yield the best results. these shirts are sold by aa and gildan has a soft style shirt as well. they will hold the ink well and will not break down like combed cotton. with combed cotton your image will look faded over time. that is the tshirt breaking down or fibrillating. the fibers break apart and poke out through the ink resulting in a washed out print.


----------



## loppinoi (May 1, 2010)

My design looks something like this.

Alexander McQueen : BROKEN PROCELAIN LONG SLEEVE SKULL T-SHIRT

And I want the design to be printed on fabric and than sawed together.
I saw sublimation t-shirt once at my printer and the color looked faded and cheap. This is why I am more interested in DTG...

Thanks for the reply


----------



## spiderx1 (Oct 12, 2009)

Very difficult to do on DTG. 
Only way I know to do that one would be on large format sublimation printer. Or similar.


----------



## loppinoi (May 1, 2010)

And why is it difficult? Because the sleeve?


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Since the shirt is 100% cotton, dye sub is out. If you could do it with polyester, then you could use dye sub.

The reason why dtg printing would not be able to print seems to be aligned up all the way around the garment and the sleeves / collar carry the print in alignment as well. This is basically impossible to do with a completed garment. This shirt was printed on rolls of fabric, cut down and sewn together. 

The additional work does require a higher selling point, but $495.00 is pretty darn high! More power to them if they can get that price. I imagine you would have to either have your own line that is established in the high net worth clientele or have access to stores that sell to these people if you want to sell at this price. 
Mark


----------



## loppinoi (May 1, 2010)

This shirt was printed on rolls of fabric, cut down and sewn together. 

Well this is what I want. A textile printer told me to chose from screen printing, DGT or Dyeing.

Thanks for the reply.


----------

